# Funny Clip...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not real sure what he said but im pretty sure it was something like

_"Oh *****! Oh *****! Stop!"_ :nutkick:

The it sounds like he says... _"You're on my weiner!"_


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

the bird the bird, it melt did ya weiner


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think he did saya somthing about his weiner lol


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

haha sounds like it


----------

